# Problem commissioning gen 3 wall charger



## JulesG (4 mo ago)

Having great difficulty commissioning my wall charger. It is fully installed but I can’t progress as it won’t broadcast the WiFi so that I can connect it. The lights on front of the charger don’t go to ‘flashing green’ mode. Any help would be gratefully received


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What are you doing and what is the wall unit showing.?


----------



## JulesG (4 mo ago)

All was installed by electrician. I picked up my Tesla today and went to try charger. Didn’t realise it needed commissioning. So there is power to the charger and I’m trying to get it to ‘broadcast’ it’s WiFi so that I can connect. I have tried switching power to charger off and on to activate the WiFi. 9also tried reactivating with button on plug-in part). The lights on the front all light up green then go to just one red light at the top. I don’t get the single green flashing light - which apparently means it’s broadcasting ready to join. I can’t join it on my phone WiFi as the wall charger is listed but says ‘no internet connection’.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

JulesG said:


> The lights on the front all light up green then go to just one red light at the top. I don’t get the single green flashing light - which apparently means it’s broadcasting ready to join. I can’t join it on my phone WiFi as the wall charger is listed but says ‘no internet connection’.


Apparently you have a bad one:










Link to the manual: https://www.tesla.com/sites/default...ng/Gen3_WallConnector_Installation_Manual.pdf


----------



## Steinmetz (Sep 27, 2019)

Do you have good WiFi coverage in your garage location where the wall connector is located? It sounds as if you are receiving the SSID as broadcast from the wall connector which is used to set up a temporary "ad hoc" network, and normally would not have "internet access" as it is an INTRANET, used only for set up. Several assumptions here on my part as I do not have any first hand experience with the Gen 3 wall connector.


----------



## JulesG (4 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> Apparently you have a bad one:
> 
> View attachment 44934
> 
> ...


----------



## JulesG (4 mo ago)

Many thanks JasonF - that sort of makes sense. So frustrating!!


----------



## JulesG (4 mo ago)

Steinmetz said:


> Do you have good WiFi coverage in your garage location where the wall connector is located? It sounds as if you are receiving the SSID as broadcast from the wall connector which is used to set up a temporary "ad hoc" network, and normally would not have "internet access" as it is an INTRANET, used only for set up. Several assumptions here on my part as I do not have any first hand experience with the Gen 3 wall connector.


I think the problem is that there’s no broadcast from the wall connector at all. It’s powered up but not broadcasting even when boosted. I haven’t even got to the point of connecting it to my own WiFi/broadband from the house.


----------



## TLee (Mar 29, 2020)

This is probably not a solution for your issue but I'm posting here just in case others are looking for the same topic. If you have a VPN app on your phone set to auto-secure untrusted networks, it will block the wall connector connection. You have to disable the VPN app temporarily to connect to the wall connector WiFi. BTW, this same cause for failure applies to lots of IoT things that are setup in a similar way.


----------



## Jim Perkins (4 mo ago)

What makes the charger an odd beast is that you ARE creating a bridge between the charger(it has its own IP address and web server) and it must see a 2.5Gz SSID on your home wifi network. The bridge being 192.168.92.1 attached to your home net through NAT to a locally generated IP. The PROCESS is to bind the charger launching http://192.168.92.1 a screen will appear, where you enter the correct 2.5GHZ SSID as it is blind to 5GHz SSIDs. Having success or not will depend on the proximity/strength of your Wi-fi signal, WPA/WPA2-Personal encryption and at least a -52 dBm quality connection. I initially verified it wasn’t going crazy by using a 5 year old NetGear router 8 feet away. Which worked. I wasn’t sure if my AX game router was the problem and it wasn’t. The Signal had to be 2.5GHz. da…..


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Jim Perkins said:


> What makes the charger an odd beast is that you ARE creating a bridge between the charger(it has its own IP address and web server) and it must see a 2.5Gz SSID on your home wifi network. The bridge being 192.168.92.1 attached to your home net through NAT to a locally generated IP. The PROCESS is to bind the charger launching http://192.168.92.1 a screen will appear, where you enter the correct 2.5GHZ SSID as it is blind to 5GHz SSIDs. Having success or not will depend on the proximity/strength of your Wi-fi signal, WPA/WPA2-Personal encryption and at least a -52 dBm quality connection. I initially verified it wasn’t going crazy by using a 5 year old NetGear router 8 feet away. Which worked. I wasn’t sure if my AX game router was the problem and it wasn’t. The Signal had to be 2.5GHz. da…..


Two things, the charger is in the car. I believe that you are talking about the EVSE. 
Second is that AFAIK, the Wall mount never creates a bridge. It first acts as a WiFi master and creates a WiFi network that you can connect to and configure the device. After specifying the home network, it drops the local WifI and becomes a client on the home network and your phone reconnects automatically.


----------



## Jim Perkins (4 mo ago)

JulesG said:


> Having great difficulty commissioning my wall charger. It is fully installed but I can’t progress as it won’t broadcast the WiFi so that I can connect it. The lights on front of the charger don’t go to ‘flashing green’ mode. Any help would be gratefully received


They only flush for 5 minutes when powered on. Turn off then on and enter https://192.168.92.1 on any device connected to 2.5GHz ssid. Then use that ssid..


----------

